# Garantie Bedingungen Norco?



## Hill-Climber (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich möchte mir ein gebrauchtes Norco Team DH 2010 kaufen.

Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob ich als zweit Käufer auch weiterhin Garantie auf den Rahmen usw. habe, wenn eine Rechnung vorhanden ist die nicht auf meinen Namen ausgestellt ist?

Gruß


----------



## Indian Summer (7. Februar 2011)

Hi Hill-Climber

Grundsätzlich beschränken praktisch alle Hersteller die Garantie in ihren Bestimmungen
auf den Erstkäufer. Gründe dafür liegen darin, dass zwischen dem Zweitkäufer und
dem Hersteller bzw. dem Händler kein Vertrag besteht und die Gefahr
besteht, dass ein Erstkäufer das Produkt deshalb verkauft, weil er weiss, dass
irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung ist, was möglicherweise nicht unter die Garantie fällt.

Natürlich besteht die Möglichkeit, dass der Erstkäufer bzw. derjenige, dessen Name
auf der Rechnung steht, die Garantie beansprucht.

Zudem ist Norco sehr kulant, was die Inanspruchnahme der Garantie durch Zweitkäufer
angeht. Bis jetzt hatten wir noch nie ein Problem damit.

Am besten erkundigst Du dich aber schnell bei Karsten, wie er das in Deutschland handhaben kann:
[email protected]

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (6. März 2011)

das ist aber echt ne komische garantie, kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen. wenn das beim auto auch so wäre würde ich mir nix mehr kaufen wollen


----------



## Indian Summer (7. März 2011)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> das ist aber echt ne komische garantie, kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen. wenn das beim auto auch so wäre würde ich mir nix mehr kaufen wollen



Ist aber bei allen Bike-Herstellern so. Und übrigens auch in der Unterhaltungselektronik.
Die Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers, die über die Gewährleistung
hinaus geht. Dementsprechend können die Hersteller auch die Bedingungen bestimmen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Matthias247 (7. März 2011)

Ist leider normal.
Schade auch das jegliche Anfragen an [email protected] unbeantwortet bleiben


----------



## norco_2009 (7. März 2011)

Bei der Garantie stimme ich dir zu aber die Gewährleistung deckt ja auch genug ab für zwei jahre wie zb: rahmenbruch usw und bei der Gewährleistung ist es egal wer es gekauft hat


----------



## Hill-Climber (7. März 2011)

Für mich hat sich das eh erledigt, habe mir nen neues Bike gekauft.


----------



## Indian Summer (8. März 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ist leider normal.
> Schade auch das jegliche Anfragen an [email protected] unbeantwortet bleiben



Hi Matthias247

Habe deswegen schnell nachgehakt und als Antwort erhalten, dass 
Deine Anfrage vom 3.3. am 7.3., also 2 Werktage später, beantwortet wurde. 

Dazu müssen wir sagen, dass wir natürlich versuchen, alle Anfragen so rasch
als möglich zu beantworten. Bei der Flut von E-Mails kann es aber durchaus vorkommen,
dass es einige Tage geht, bis sie beantwortet werden. 2 Werktage sind also durchaus im
grünen Bereich. Denkt auch daran, dass es auch immer wieder vorkommt, dass eine
E-Mail im Spam-Ordner landet, gerade wenn ihr etwas exotischere Adressen benützt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Matthias247 (8. März 2011)

Hallo Fritz,

ich muss zugeben, dass das auf jeden Fall im Rahmen lag. Hatte allerdings vor vielen Wochen schonmal etwas gefragt, und da wirklich keine Antwort bekommen. Und dadurch vielleicht schon den Eindruck diesmal wirds wohl auch nichts. 
Wenn man die Anfrage nicht sofort beantworten kann hilft vielleicht auch schon ein kurzes Statement, dass man die Mail empfangen hat und sich vielleicht weiter erkundigt oder eben leider auch keine genaue Auskunft geben kann. 
Großes Lob auf jeden Fall für deine Bemühungen hier im Forum!

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Hill-Climber (8. März 2011)

Also ich kann auch nur sagen das meine Email anfrage sehr schnell und zu meiner Zufriedenheit beantwortet wurde!
Und das meine Entscheidung ein neues Rad zu kaufen, nur darauf zurück zu führen ist, das der gebraucht Markt nicht das hatte was ich wollte.






Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hi Matthias247
> 
> Habe deswegen schnell nachgehakt und als Antwort erhalten, dass
> Deine Anfrage vom 3.3. am 7.3., also 2 Werktage später, beantwortet wurde.
> ...


----------



## BC-23 (8. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab bis jetzt zwei mal die Rahmen-Garantie von Norco in Anspruch nehmen müssen und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Das es 1-2 Wochen dauern kann bis der alte Rahmen dort ist und der neue zurück sollte jeden klar sein.
Ich habe direkt das bessere bzw. aktuellere Modell bekommen und war zufrieden. Da gibt es idR gar keine Probleme.
Würde generell wieder ein Norco kaufen.

MfG BC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (9. März 2011)

und immer wieder dran denken: Garantie und Gewährleistung sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.

Gewährleistung ist die gesetzlich geregelte 2-jährige Verpflichtung, für Schäden seitens des Herstellers - richtige Nutzung vorraus gesetzt - gerade zu stehen. Hierbei spielt es gar keine Rolle ob 1., 2. oder 17. Besitzer, dies kann KEIN Hersteller ausschließen.

Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers, hier kann JEDER Hersteller seine Leistungen an Bedingungen seiner Wahl knüpfen, die der Anspruchsteller erfüllen sollte.

By the way, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen dass Norco hier sehr kulant ist...

was spricht ausser dem dagegen, die Garantie über den ersten Besitzer/Käufer einzufordern? sofern man sich mit ihm nicht direkt schon beim Kauf zerstreitet sollte das doch unter Bike-Kollegen kein Problem sein...


----------



## Norcorider79 (18. März 2011)

Also Ich hab jetzt schon den Dritten Rahmen für mein Shore 2 von 2009 bekommen (Rahmenbruch).
Bis jetzt gab es auch nix zu bemängeln,bis jetzt!!!!!!
Herr Jacke hat gemeint das es der letzte Rahmen ist den ich bekomme da 
Ich scheinbar nicht fahren kann(der Riss ist wohlgemerkt immer an der selben 
Stelle gewesen,komisch,vielleicht doch eher Material-oder Konstruktionsfehler??
Das geile ist das Ich schon von mehreren gehört hab, die an der selben Stelle 
 Risse bekommen haben.

Fazit:Norco sagt zwar das man 5 Jahre Garantie hat, aber darauf kann man
nix geben.
 Sollte der neue Rahmen wieder an der selben Stelle risse bekommen und 
Herr Jacke stellt sich quer wir das  wohl leider vorm Anwalt enden.  
Man kann nicht mit einem Freerider werben der laut Bedienungsanleitung sogar für Leute bis 135 Kg ausgelegt sein soll und keine 10 Bikeparkbesuche  aushält.


----------



## LaKoS (27. September 2011)

Ich pack meine Frage auch gleich hier rein! 

Mein Problem:

Ich fahre ein A-line von 2007 und musste gestern feststellen das ich einen kleinen Riss im unteren Steuerrohrbereich habe! 
Leider bin ich auch nicht der Erstbesitzer, hab aber die Rechnung von dem der´s gekauft hat!

Da die 2-Jahre Gewährleistung schon abgelaufen sind, besteht nun die Frage ob ich überhaupt einen Anspruch auf Garantie etc...habe??? 


Danke und Gruß

Ric


----------



## Burnhard (27. September 2011)

Einfach mal Probieren. Bei mir mal die Sitzstrebe gebrochen. Hab das ganze damals telefonisch geregelt und musste eigentlich nur meine Rahmennummer angeben. Allerdings koennte es sein, dass es bei mir ein Sonderfall war, da ich das Rad damals (neu) in England gekauft habe.
Die neue Strebe war uebrigends innerhalb von 2 Tagen bei mir.

Vllt. noch was zum Emailsupport, hab zwar damit keine Erfahrung, aber wenn ihr wirklich eine schnelle Antwort wollt -> Anrufen. Wie schon erwaehnt kann es sein, dass Emails beim Hersteller einfach nicht ankommen und direkt in den Spamordner wandern!


----------



## MrDobson84 (27. Juli 2019)

An wem muss man sich am besten melden wenn die Strebe bricht bzw Risse hat? Bin Zweitkäufer... Direkt an Watzup wo das Rad gekauft worden ist? 

hoffe jemand kann mir helfen


----------



## Spielzeug (28. Juli 2019)

Garantiefälle können alle Norco Händler abwickeln, es macht es aber einfacher wenn du in dem Land die Garantie beanspruchst wo das Bike auch her kommt. Also wenn das Bike in D gekauft wurde kann jeder deutsche Händler diese abwickeln. Als Zweitbesitzer hast du keinen Anspruch auf eine Garantieleistung. Hier darf der Händler ablehnen. Heisst aber nicht das es nicht klappt. Wenn man eine gute Beziehung zum Shop hat, sollte dies auch keine Probleme darstellen. Ansonsten über den Erstkäufer abwickeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrDobson84 (17. August 2019)

Kriege die Strebe ersetzt aber dauert bis die hier ist ☹️. Am 9.8 wurde mir gesagt es ist unterwegs.. Kommt extra aus Übersee...
Aber dennoch gut das es geklappt hat.. Bin 2 Besitzer aber habe die Rechnung hier


----------

